# Skyline on fire



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Not the very best pictures with my camera, but hopefully shows a little bit of how the paint job is done.
It's impossible to show the depth of the paint job, it looks much more 3D in real life.

It's a skull on the hood but forgot to take picture of that.

New in these pictures are the paint job, R34 front indicators, D2 brakes/coil overs and the GTR back wing.























































//Håkan


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

not my style at all, but that paintjob is incredible!

mook


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> not my style at all, but that paintjob is incredible!
> ...


Just about to post the same thing; amazing.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Each to their own I surpose


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

ru' said:


> Just about to post the same thing; amazing.


But it is a good finish....:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good skill on the paint job

looks really bad though  not my style


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I love it


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

It would be great if you could put the flames on as halograms for that true 3D effect!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I normally hate stickers, transfers, decals, logos, shopping lists & radical F&tF style paint jobs, but that particular car appeals to me [strangely].

I don't know if I could own it, but that flame effect is certainly very good.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

A very nice job :thumbsup: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## white2abbit (Feb 18, 2006)

It actually looks cool, I'm not usually a fan of flames on a car.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Funny that! Normally no, but... your artwork manages to please my artistic sensibilities! Gets in under the radar. Congratulations on something really special.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Funny that! Normally no, but... your artwork manages to please my artistic sensibilities! Gets in under the radar. Congratulations on something really special.


Me too. Normally NO Way, especially on a Skyline, but I love it! Very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks! The paint job is done by Roland Mähl RollesArt - Motivlackering, customlackering, utbildning & motivlack lastbil - Start

This is a mobile phone pic of the hood:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice paint job, but agree on not the right style for a Skyline.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks quite cool under the night lights, but in the garage.........
Nooooo.

Sorry. Just MHO.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic artwork / paintwork.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont like it ,I wont say anything bad though.


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

i wont paint my car like that , but dude those flames do look real , awesome job


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Stan said:


> Looks quite cool under the night lights, but in the garage.........
> Nooooo.
> 
> Sorry. Just MHO.


Funny, I thought the same. Strangely appreciative of the night pics (although the little bloke on my shoulder was screaming NNNNOOOOOOOO! :chuckle: ) but when I saw the garage pic it put me right off. (sorry)

I'm sure it's an excellent paint job and it's certainly unique.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Skyracer [se] said:


> Thanks! The paint job is done by Roland Mähl RollesArt - Motivlackering, customlackering, utbildning & motivlack lastbil - Start
> 
> This is a mobile phone pic of the hood:



my first thought, the guy has very impressive skills, he's done a cracking job. 
It's not to my tastes but I can certainly appreciate the work involved. 
my second though, that picture will do it no justice, especially when the previous ones were much better. 
My third thought was it'd have looked better done over black paintwork. 

Great work though, I'm sure you're well aware that it'll be a case of some folks loving it and some hating it.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Great skill and finish, but in my opinion it's not for a Skyline


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it looks good at least better than before with those silver & black graphics you had before. True-Fire! – That's what it's called.

As seen in the Discovery Channel's "Rides" show... the airbrush work of a genius: Mike Lavallee of Killer Paint, creator of the TrueFire -airbrush technique. Check this out: http://www.killerpaint.com/

I like it, it's something different. Now just get some good quality photos of it :thumbsup:

Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

with anything like this, its gona be a marmite situation - you love it, or you hate it.

I personally think it looks very good, quality detail in the flames.

Would i have it - no. But id like to recognise the effort thats gone into this - well done.

And so long as you like it, you must be very impressed.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

some of the best airbrush flame's i've ever seen.

good luck on the stonechips with that fibreglass bumper!


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Don`t like it!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Not on the skyline, wonder how it would look on the old 325 though...... :shy: 

Not to my taste but the quality of the work looks impecable. Would be very interested to see what a full respray from this chap looks like.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice paint job mate


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Fantastic artwork, but not sure I could live with it on my car, unless it was used soley on the track ....

But 10 out of 10 for the artist :bowdown1:


----------

